# Bremse "hoppelt"



## Mr. Speed (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem! Ich möchte das Hardride von nem Kollegen abkaufen (ist in guten Händen) bin schon mehrere male damit gefahren und basst mir ganz gut, aber immer wenn ich die Vorderbremse in zügiger fahrt etwas anziehe (grad so dass die Bachen die Scheibe berühren) fängt das Bike an zu "hoppeln" Was könnte das denn sein  ansonsten bremsen die perfekt und sie schleifen auch nie


Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass:
                                                a dass Vorderrad ungerade eingespannt ist
                                                b dass die Scheibe irgendwann mal irgendwo                   
                                                    verbogen wurde
                                                c dass die Scheibe nicht gleichmäßig an die Nabe                                                            
                                                angezogen wurde ...
          Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Ach ja die Bremsen sind von The Cleg

mfg Max


----------



## rsu (4. Juni 2007)

Rubbelt die Bremse worauf das Rad anfängt zu "hoppeln" oder ist evtl der Hinterbau zu hart für Dich abgestimmt, so dass der Hinterbau nicht mehr richtig arbeitet wenn beim Bremsen mehr Gewicht auf dem VR lastet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (6. Juni 2007)

Nein der ist optimal abgestimmt ich vermute die Scheibe ist etwas verbogen!


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2007)

Guck dir mal die Bremsbeläge an, ob die verglast sind oder noch in gutem Zustand.


----------



## zonuk (7. Juni 2007)

ich würde auch auf die beläge tippen...hab ich auch schon gehabt bei meinem nicolai und auch beim salsa....die beläge sind entweder verglaßt oder es ist mal etwas brunox, bremsflüssigkeit vom leitungskürzen oder ähnliches auf die beläge gekommen. besorg dir neue beläge oder tausch einfach mal von hinten nach vorne und reinige die scheibe vorher mit alkohol...nein nicht der der zum trinken gedacht ist


----------



## rgk7 (8. Juni 2007)

Ok und was ist, wenn gar nichts der oben genannten Dinge zutrifft?
Gleiches Problem habe ich nämlich auch.Pudel - Hinterlauf....  
Scheibe ist gerade und richtig montiert.


----------

